# 712 Comms Squadron Unofficial Website - FEEDBACK PLEASE



## ggranatstein (12 Mar 2005)

Hello all,

I've been working on an unofficial website for my Squadron:

http://www.712comms.net

I was hoping that I could get some feedback from you. It's not fully up and running, but the look and some of the content is there.

I'd appreciate some feedback.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

Looks great. I'm not sure but if u want you should put a link back to your index page in the forum. The banner looks great also. Good work.


----------



## ggranatstein (13 Mar 2005)

There is - the "Home" Button!

But thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Lim0 (13 Mar 2005)

oh my bad my resolutions too small  ;D ah nice you got pictures up


----------



## RossF (6 Apr 2005)

That looks great! I really like how you included a forum board!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Apr 2005)

Excellent start. Two things jump out

a) Times New Roman is a horrible font to use on the main page.  Switch to Arial or something without serifs, and reduce the size of the text saying "Saturday, 2 April Update" a bit.

b) amazing photos in the historical section, but they are meaningless without names, dates, times.  The same with the media section - I found that on the website I do for my own unit (www.calgaryhighlanders.com) I get a lot of feedback based on the photo captions.  One guy's mom in Switzerland even checks the site weekly to see what her son and his friends are up to.  I'd recommend captioning all the photos on the site, along with explanatory text about whatever event you are discussing.  Five guys in civvies sitting in a mess won't mean anything to anyone not in the unit.

Also, scale the photos down so they fit in a standard size browser - pick a size, usually 1024 x 768 seems standard, and have them all fit onto that size screen to prevent having to scroll.

Otherwise, an excellent start.  Too bad about the unit not letting you use the cap badge.


----------



## SigPigs (15 Apr 2005)

So I hear they wouldn't let you use the badge. Well it may not be up to them. These things are NOT copyright, they are symbols of a unit as such, require royal assent etc. But a copyright applies to more commercial verntures normally. Call DHH3 in Ottawa and they can tell you the right answer. My first impression would be that they are wrong. As long as you sate it's unoffical then that's all that is required. They CAN'T ORDER you not to use it either, they don't have that authority. Especially if you are a reserve. Let me know what you find out. Oh and yeah you need captions on the photos, I looked at them but didn't know where you were or what you were supposed to be doing or who was in the pictures. Good start.


----------

